# Radon Slide 125 8.0 statt Canyon Nerve MR 9.0 SL?



## jimmykane (24. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Nach einem Verkehrsunfall ist mein Canyon Nerve MR 9.0 SL erstmal hinÃ¼ber (Rahmen eingedellt, Laufrad verbogen, Federgabel verkratzt...).

Je nachdem wie die Versicherung des Unfallgegners sich verhÃ¤lt Ã¼berlege ich, vielleicht auf ein anderes Rad zu wechseln. Nicht weil ich unzufrieden bin/war, aber was neues ist ja immer schÃ¶n ;-). Ich habe am Nerve MR natÃ¼rlich auch schon Teile getauscht und somit u.a. eine Reverb und eine SID XX World Cup verbaut.

Das Radon Slide 125 macht auf mich einen sehr guten Eindruck. Da ich nun wieder ein zusÃ¤tzliches Hardtail gekauft habe (CD Flash), wollte ich das Fully eh mehr fÃ¼r's GelÃ¤nde / auf Trails auslegen. Also ist der Federweg von 125 mm schonmal ideal. Farbe ist auch super . Die Ausstattung ist wie bei Canyon top und das fÃ¼r 1.999 â¬! 

Jetzt weiÃ ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so richtig was ich fragen will. Ach ja, kann man irgendwo Probe fahren? In Bonn oder auch irgendwo nÃ¤her an Frankfurt?

Wie robust sind Radon-Rahmen? Kann man die Federgabel irgendwie doch umkonfigurieren oder muss man nehmen was angeboten wird?

Inwiefern werde ich die RahmengrÃ¶Ãe von 20" gegenÃ¼ber 18,5" beim Canyon spÃ¼ren? Mir hat das beim Nerve MR gut gefallen, es war halt am Limit bei meinen 1,85 m und 88 cm Schrittweite, aber mir kam es super vor, nicht zu unruhig oder so.


----------



## filiale (24. November 2012)

Ich bin 183 mit 89SL und bin das 18,5 " von Canyon probegefahren (im Gelände)...das Bike war unter dem geometrisch sinnvollen Limit. Daher fahre ich auch wieder ein 20" Slide von Radon  Das 20er ist natürlich schon länger und fühlt sich globiger an (das fand ich beim 18,5" sehr cool, handlichkeit). Dafür ist die Sattelüberhöhung beim 20" gering und es fährt sich bequemer, also für lange Touren geeignet.

Wenn Du online bestellst, mußt Du es so nehmen wie es ist, Gabel ausbauen und bei ebay verhökern und dann eine Neue einbauen.

Probefahren in Bonn oder wenn Du gaaaaaaanz viel Glück hast bei einem Servicepartner der gerade eines Vorort hat oder Du fragst im Forum hier nach ob jemand aus Deiner Gegend kommt und Du kannst mal bei ihm vor der Haustür rumgurken.

Die Rahmen sind alle robust, egal ob Canyon oder Radon, da ist kein Unterschied zu merken. (Langzeiterfahrung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (24. November 2012)

Danke fÃ¼r die Info. Der Rahmen beim Canyon ist eigentlich ziemlich filigran, dafÃ¼r halt auch leicht. Aber die Delle beim Unfall kommt wohl von meinem Bein zwischen StraÃe und Rahmen, nicht einmal vom Auto... DafÃ¼r war es die falsche Seite.

Aber damit muss man natÃ¼rlich leben, wenn man nicht gerade ein DH kauft ;-).

Ich kam mit den 18,5" im GelÃ¤nde super zurecht, aber hatte auch nicht den Vergleich. Aber ich denke auch, dass ich mit den 20" dann - buchstÃ¤blich - gut fahre.

Na dann muss ich erstmal bis Montag warten, die Versicherung anrufen und frage wie es weitergeht und was ich zu erwarten habe. Die beschÃ¤digten Teile sind im Grunde schon die 2.000 â¬ wert und dann habe ich noch die ganzen anderen Komponenten vom Nerve MR...


----------



## filiale (24. November 2012)

Ich bin mir ganz sicher dass Du mit dem 18.5" sehr gut zurechtkommst, bei unserer Größe ist dass ein kleines Spielzeug unter dem Hintern. Aber Du müßtest wenn es korrekt eingestellt wäre, die Sattelstütze über das max. hinausziehen (bei einer 88 SL). Somit rutscht Du wieder so weit nach hinten dass dies einem längeren Oberrohr entspricht.Dann kannste auch wieder ein 20" nehmen und hast mehr Reserven.


----------

